# Maremma LGD is due on Sunday...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't had puppies in many years and never with a large dog. Zita was not very good with her only other litter I'm told. She laid on some, others couldn't nurse...lost most of them. She has HUGE teats. She is 5 years old and I hope she will do better but I bought a dog baby bottle in case...any advice? I'll be out there a lot as I have a doe due the same day 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

this is Zita with the daddy dog Ozzie.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have a nice, neat, clean whelping area ready for her. Make sure she's on premium dog food so the puppies get the best start possible. If she will allow you to help deliver would be great. The main thing is when a puppy comes out, you want it's nose to be cleared quickly. Once that is done, I let the mom do the rest. When they're having a lot of puppies though, it can be hard for mama dog to keep up so if you can be on standby to help as needed is a good idea. 

It is unusual for a dog to lose most of their puppies like that. I wonder about the care at her previous owner's place. Hopefully her next litter is better.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The kibble that we use is not "premium"..but we do give the dogs a slice each of natural balance "sausage type" dog food 2X daily. She has also been sneaking barley fodder from the goats feed!! Ha ha 
I'll call it a pregnancy craving...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is Zita today (Ozzie can't resist getting in the shot) her tummy doesn't appear very big...but she sure looks like she has a lot of milk!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, I'm excited! (I actually put her estimated delivery date on my calendar.) 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. Can't wait to see cute puppy pictures.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Any puppies?


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No... She's gonna hold out a little while longer. She's picked up a thing or two from the goats, ha ha. Maybe in the morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Amen!
She slept all day yesterday and is starting today the same way 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

At what age do pups wean? I've never had any myself. Just wondering when I need to be set up for them. 
(Hubby says we might can get two, since we have 50+ acres.)

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They should be ready for new homes by 8 weeks of age.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*litter due*

Anything happening yet???

Is Ollie an Akbash?

That could be a very good litter.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, Zita! You're killing me!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I never knew dogs had a "code" like does do.....


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

If it's any comfort, I think I wrote her down as due *this coming* Sunday. Must have gotten that from your original Zita introduction. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^ Not really a stalker of other peoples' animal's reproductive cycles. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha... We're still waiting. (See other labor ?'s thread). She's doing well and licking ...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Any puppies yet?!?!?!?


----------

